# Diorama. My new garage



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like your idea of using cut pieces of strawberry containers for the window frames. Great job, overall. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. You can always find more ideas right things recycled container!:wave:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

SJF said:


> I like your idea of using cut pieces of strawberry containers for the window frames. Great job, overall. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


same here!!! genius!!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

A fantastic dio. Great job.


----------

